# Brico. Construcción de un cono de altavoz.



## direccionyproyectos (Abr 9, 2016)

Estimados amigos, les voy a exponer un pequeño brico sobre la construcción de un cono de altavoz, que he realizado con resultado satisfactorio.

Se trata de un altavoz de auto, de 3.5" el cuál tenía un cono de plástico que por las inclemencias de las temperaturas, prácticamente se había desintegrado, quedando tan sólo el anillo de goma del cono y el cilindro de la bobina junto con la araña.

Para este tipo de altavoces pequeños no existen en el mercado kits de reconado, por lo que la única solución era tirar los altavoces y comprar unos nuevos. Así que decidí intentar fabricarme yo mismo un cono y colocárselo. Por intentarlo no perdia nada....

El material elegido para construir el cono fué tela, previamente rigidizada con cola de carpintero para que me permitiera dar forma, a la que pegué un cilindro de cartulina para que sirviera de conector con el cilindro de la bobina. Todo el conjunto lo cubrí con una capa de pegamento tipo cianocrilato para darle rigidez, pintado e instalado en lo que quedaba del altavoz. Al mismo tiempo fabriqué también la semiesfera del guardapolvo de la bobina por procedimientos similares, y como dije al principio, el resultado ha sido satisfactorio, teniendo en cuenta que se trata de un pequeño altavoz de auto, al que no se le exigen muchas pretensiones. El sonido que me ha dado ha sido limpio y nítido, sin vibraciones extrañas ni ruidos ni distorsión aparente.

Para no extenderme mucho iré poniendo mensajes a continuación siguiendo los pasos dados, e ilustrando con fotos que he tomado para mayor claridad.

PASO 1. CONSTRUCCION DEL CONO

 

Para ello escogí un trozo de tela de una sábana, sobre la cual marqué los diámetros exterior e interior del cono con sobre anchos para poder recortar después el sobrante. Tengan en cuenta que para unir el cono al cilindro interior debes al menos, contar con dos o tres milímetros para poder plegar el cono sobre el cilindro, y además tener el cuenta que el diámetro exterior no es el del altavoz, sino el de la longitud de la generatriz del cono, que lógicamente es superior.

La tela la embadurné con una mezcla de agua y cola de carpintero para dale cierta rigidez. En la foto vemos el procedimiento, así como la plantilla de cartulina fabricada para el trazado. La tela embadurnada la puse a secar sobre papel aluminio para que no se me pegara a la mesa.

PASO 2. CONSTRUCCION DEL CILINDRO.



Para ello me vino a la justa medida un rodamiento, que tenía exactamente la medida del núcleo de la bobina, el cuál cubrí con una lámina de plástico alimentario para evitar que se me pegara el cilindro al molde. Y el cilindro fue construido con una tira de cartulina dando 2 vueltas al rodamiento, previamente embadurnada de cola para que se pegue.

En la foto vemos un cilindro en proceso de secado sobre el rodamiento, y otro ya construido presentado sobre la bobina del altavoz. Ojo, no está pegado aún. Se hará al final y una vez unido al cono que estamos fabricando.

La altura del cilindro debe ser la equivalente a la distancia entre el extremo superior de la bobina y el anillo de goma exterior, es decir, la altura del cono que vamos a construir. Precisamente este cilindro nos va a servir de puntal para dar el peralte al anillo que hemos recortado y transformarlo en un cono.

PASO 3. CONFORMACION DEL CONO.



Para ello primero introducimos en anillo de tela en el cilindro de cartón, que como dijimos antes su diámetro es unos minímetro inferior al del cilindro, debemos dar unos cortecitos radialmente con tijera en toda su circunferencia para permitir que pase el anillo por el agujero, y así permite plegar la tela sobrante sobre el cilindro, la cuál pegamos al mismo con cianocrilato. Ahora tenemos un anillo de tela semiendurecida unida a un cilindro de cartulina rigidizado con cianocrilato.

Ahora toca convertir el anillo en un cono.

Para ello humedecemos el conjunto del anillo pegado al cilindro. No hay problema con el cartón del cilindro puesto que al haberlo embadurnado de cianoclinato, a secarse éste, se habrá convertido en una especie de cilindro cristalizado y el agua no lo va a deformar. Eso sí, cuidado porque al cristalizarse prederá la flexibilidad y se volverá indeformable pero frágil. (Cristalizado).

Como dijimos antes, al tener el cilindro la altura del cono, si ponemos boca abajo el conjunto que hemos fabricado, a modo tienda de campaña, la tela adoptará la forma de cono. En mi caso utilicé unos vasos que tenían la misma medida que el diámetro del anillo y me sirvieron para mantener la forma hasta que la tela se volvió a secar al sol manteniendo la forma. Utilicé también los altavoces como contrapeso.

PASO 4. CONSTRUCCION DEL GUARDAPOLVO.



Igual que con el cono.... tela embadurnada de cola aguada, y para ello utilicé una pelotita de goma para darle la forma. Un poco de sobre ancho para poder plegar los bordes y dejar el anillo exterior que servirá para pegarlo al cono. No olvides que humedeciendo la tela encolada se ablanda y permite deformar el borde de la semiesfera. La misma cajita de plástico que ven en la foto servirá para asentar el reborde sobre una mesa y quede perfectamente plano.

Un detalle importante. Para que los diámetros interior y exterior del cono sean concéntricos será necesario hacer una plantilla en forma de anillo con un agujero interior equivalente al diámetro del cilindro y el exterior equivalente a diámetro exterior del cono que nos sirva para centrar la tela del cono en el vaso empleado como molde.

Después de hacer este procedimiento se me ocurrió otro método que quizás sea mejor que el que yo empleé y consistiría en lo siguiente:
En lugar de poner la tela suelta bajo el vaso, quizás hubiese sido mejor plegarla contra el borde del vaso, atada con una goma, a modo de membrana de tambor. De esta forma la tela queda más tensada y quedaría con una superfície más lisa. Si alguien lo hace así, por favor, adjunte el resultado a este brico para mejorarlo.


----------



## direccionyproyectos (Abr 9, 2016)

PASO 5. TERMINACION DEL CONO.



Ya tenemos el cono seco y endurecido, así que empleamos la misma plantilla que usamos para centrarlo para recortar la tela sobrante. A la derecha tenemos el cono boca abajo y a la izquierda está boca arriba, con la plantilla introducida en el cilindro y con los bordes sobrantes recortados.



PASO 6. AJUSTES.



Presentamos el cono recortado sobre el altavoz para ver si encaja en su sitio. Si vemos que el cono una vez colocado sobre el cilindro de la bobina, su borde exterior no coincide con el anillo de goma, tendremos que humedecer un poco el cono para poder aconarlo o aplanarlo hasta que coincida.



Una vez hechas todas las comprobaciones y si todo encaja perfectamente habrá que endurecer el cono, ya que como hemos visto, con la humedad se ablanda y se deforma, así que debemos fijarlo para que permanezca indeformable.

La solucion.... cianocrilato de nuevo. Revestimos en cono ya terminado con cianocrilato y esto hará que se cristalice y quede indeformable.



PASO 7: PINTADO.

Ya tenemos el cono perfectamente encajable y rigidizado, así que procedemos a pintarlo de negro para que quede más presentable. En la imagen vemos los conos pintados, los guardapolvos y las dos plantillas de cartulina empleadas. La de arriba era para recortar la tela y la de abajo para ajustar el cono.





PASO 8. RECORTE DEL CILINDRO.



Como recordarán el cilindro interior tenía la altura desde la bobina hasta el anillo de goma, para que nos sirviera como apoyo para aconar la tela con el peralte correspondiente. Por tanto ahora nos estorbará para poner el guardapolvo de la bobina, así que habrá que recortar el sobrante con unas tijeritas. Recomiendo usar unas como las que ven en la foto, de esas que tienen la punta curvada, ya que va a resultar difícil el recorte. En la imagen verán que el cono de la izquierda está sin recortar y el de la derecha ha sido recortado, pero si se fijan el el material recortado no ha sido todo recortado de un sólo tajo, sino que fuí recortando dando vueltas hasta llegar abajo. No es necesario recortarlo hasta el mismo borde ya que quedará tapado por el guardapolvos.



PASO 9: PEGAR EL CONO.

Para ello empleé adhesivo de contacto. Primeramente untar el adhesivo al cilindro de la bobina, después al borde del anillo de goma. Después a ambas partes de nuestro cono. Y unir.





Para mantener fijado el cono mientras se secaba el adhesivo empleé el mismo vaso que usé de molde para el cono poniendo de por medio un film alimentario para evitar que se pegara el vaso al cono.





PASO 10: COLOCACION DEL GUARDAPOLVOS.

Finalmente, una vez pegado el cono, colocamos el guardapolvos adherido con pegamento de contacto también y tarea terminada.



Como habrán observado, la superficie del cono presenta ciertas imperfecciones, que de haber empleado el método de tensar el anillo de tela a modo de tambor como comenté en el PASO 4, quizás podría haberse evitado.

Y esto es todo amigos. Como les dije, suenan bien, sin distorsiones ni ruidos apreciables "a oído" y he salvado de la basura a dos pequeños altavoces.

No olviden respetar los tiempos de secado de los adhesivos.

Y si alguien pone en práctica este brico, y consigue mejorar lo presente, se agradecerá su aportación a este tema.

Saludos y suerte.


----------



## sergiot (May 2, 2016)

Lindo trabajo, ahora te restaría hacer lo mismo a otro parlante y medirle los parámetros TS y ver si mejoran o empeoran con distintos materiales y formas, jajajajaja.


----------



## direccionyproyectos (May 2, 2016)

Jajaja, gracias amigo sergiot. En realidad, no es necesario ser un erudito para saber que lo aquí expuesto es un 'apaño'.
Se refiere a la recuperación de un pequeño altavoz de auto al cuál no se le exige mucha calidad, y que como es el caso, es dificil encontrar repuesto no sólo del reconado, sino de la forma y soporte del propio altavoz que se fabrica exclusivamente para la marca del automóvil. Imagínate la resonancia que debe tener la caja que forma el salpicadero de un fiat punto. Jejeje.
El caso es que el 'experimento' tal como dije ha tenido un resultado satisfactorio. Suena 'bien' sin distorsiones ni ruidos. Y aunque no es lo más recomendable para un sistema hifi...
Seguramente les resultará interesante a personas que se encuentren en la misma situación que yo me encontré.
Un cordial saludo.

Un pequeño vídeo como ejemplo.


----------



## walter leonardo (May 2, 2016)

Excelente idea amigo


----------



## TRILO-BYTE (May 2, 2016)

Es difícil encontrar conos para altavoces de auto, pensé que hacían de todos tamaños y sabores, si no lo llegara a encontrar mejor cambio la canasta.


----------



## direccionyproyectos (May 2, 2016)

O cambias el auto.


----------



## TRILO-BYTE (May 2, 2016)

Yo opino solo cambiar las canastas, cambiar de auto es un poco mucho mas caro.


----------

